# Hamilton Altair



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I would,nt mind a few of these in my watch box Item No 190361025545. Did anybody buy it.?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The dial looks all wrong...a very bad refinishing job I think. I'm almost certain it shouldn't have that heavy circular black line around the dial...and the hour markers are far too heavy...and the dial centre colour looks all wrong as well. Finish it off with what looks like a repair to the top lug (most are repaired here) and I'm glad its not mine. 

I decided some time ago that the Altair was not for me; it is a clear case of form-over-function with those really weak lugs attached to the case. Give me a nice Pacer / Ventura instead.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Not the original/correct second hand either?


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I didn't look that closely, but the only exceptional thing about the watch was the band. I'd like to have one for mine, but not at that price. Maybe one day.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not so sure that the dial is not original. Have a look at page 130 in THE book . Notice the ad copied at the bottom left of the page. In any case if I can't afford a Ventura I sure couldn't go that price!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Not so sure that the dial is not original. Have a look at page 130 in THE book . Notice the ad copied at the bottom left of the page. In any case if I can't afford a Ventura I sure couldn't go that price!


Bill, I did look at THE book and also noticed the printed ad..but pictures of watches in printed ads often don't resemble the real thing....and I think I've been watching Altairs for the last 8 years (not as long as you :notworthy but I've never seen a dial like this and THE book doesn't show or mention a real watch with a dial like this.

The dial just looks too new and wrong. I'd rather hold onto my money


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> but pictures of watches in printed ads often don't resemble the real thing....and I think I've been watching Altairs for the last 8 years (not as long as you ) but I've never seen a dial like this and THE book doesn't show or mention a real watch with a dial like this.


As to point one , quite possible, but just seems odd that it would be exactly the same unless a refinisher copied that but seems unlikely with adding those heavy batons. As much as we both bow to Rene's knowledge, we do know he still gets surprised from time to time. Witness the Huegenin.

As for point two I really haven't seen an Altair in the flesh, and doubt I ever will, and I will never live long enough to be at your level of Hammie (and other electrics) expertise. There is a reason I use your site as my reference for all things in electric watches. :notworthy:



> I'd rather hold onto my money


Total agreement :good:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> There is a reason I use your site as my reference for all things in electric watches. :notworthy:


Its not much good in this instance Bill...it will never have an Altair on it :lol:. We need to see what martuinus-scriberlus has to say....he has an Altair. In the meantime, I'm going to mail someone in Corte Madera... :wink2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked Rene what he thought about the dial while the auction was on. He said it was definitely a bad re-finish job. I couldn't believe the price though. $3250 for a watch needing a dial and an overhaul? With no original box and papers?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> In the meantime, I'm going to mail someone in Corte Madera... :wink2:


And his reply:

Unquestionably an incorrect refinish job. The line drawing, like many catalog drawings, used a black line to suggest a break in the brush pattern. It did not mean there was a physical black line drawn at that point. It is very difficult to convey patterns in a black and white drawing so that sort of suggestion of contrast was done commonly. Check out the Vantage catalog image as another example. It shows vertical black lines at left and right. In reality that designates the point at which the brushed pattern changed -- horizontally brushed in the center, vertically brushed on the left and right sides. The break in pattern is very obvious visually on the actual watch, but was impossible to accurately put into a drawing, hence the lines. But no Vantage dial actually had black lines.

:notworthy:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.


Damm...that picture makes me want an Altair again  . Very nice Dave  .


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.
> ...


This watch did turn out superbly. And I was really lucky to find an essentially unused full length bracelet.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.


 :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

Oooooh! :man_in_love:

Mrs Mel, did you check the lottery numbers yet? :man_in_love:

No doubt about it, The Altair is Ferkin' Bootiful! YES!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.


Well Dave this is a lovely piece and you can now see the difference in the dials, like you said it was a lot of money for a watch that was not original and had one of it,s lugs repaired well spotted Paul just goes to show if your buying one of these at least there is a wealth of expierence on here to turn to for advice.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.


I was a dab hand at geometry at school and have a career based on geometry, but I can't for the life of me identify the shape of that case. :dontgetit:

Anyone?


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

ludditeinorbit said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what a dial should look like. Rene had this one re-finished.
> ...


How about a quadrilateral, with curved sides ?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ludditeinorbit said:


> I was a dab hand at geometry at school and have a career based on geometry, but I can't for the life of me identify the shape of that case. :dontgetit:
> 
> Anyone?


Easy Peasey - it's a gorgeous obloid - assymetrical foursided 3D abstract object - usually sculpture :to_become_senile:

But it's also a watch :grin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ludditeinorbit said:


> I was a dab hand at geometry at school and have a career based on geometry, but I can't for the life of me identify the shape of that case. :dontgetit:
> 
> Anyone?


Collectors and dealers who didn't know better called it the "tomahawk". I can see the connection...


----------

